# What is everyone's Fert Budget?



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Talking strictly fert...not herbicides or fungus regimens. Curious what everyone's fert budget is for the year....i'm certain someone has that down to a science.

I have 20K of a mix bag of bermuda to take care off. I intend on maintaining the entire 20K reel low. Current supplier I run through, I can get various granular fert ratios for ~$26 / 50 lbs bag. I have to imagine water soluble or liquid fert is more economical but I don't know where to start there..

Based on my current application rates, I'd guesstimate I'm at $350 a year. Is that reasonable?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I spend $20 in May for a 50# of fertilizer. Called Green Magic. Then urea in the fall. $13 for a 50# bag of that. It lasts me awhile.

Probably $25 a year.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Probably about $400-500 not counting "experiments", so about $10-12 per 1000 ft. I buy cheap and bulk when I can, having a big lawn is very expensive unless you find good prices.

Stay away from box stores, they have this idea they need to make something like $20 profit per bag even if it's a small bag. Buy 50 lb bags from turf supply houses whenever you can if you want to save $$$. Also never buy things that weigh more than 10 lbs online, you are wasting a ton of money on shipping. Buying fertilizer locally avoids these costs.

If you do a cost per pound analysis, you'll almost always find that granular is cheaper than soluble. Fertilizers that come as a liquid are the most expensive for what you get.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

4 or 5 50lb bags (21-7-14) from local feed store. $100 or so.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

this thread is a bad idea. 
I was at $798 last year. i used:
5 bags of Carbon X $250 (estimated price)
2 bags Scotts Summerguard $108
55 bags OceanGro $440

i have a big yard, so that got me to just under 5 lbs of N/1000

i bought a truckload of the OceanGro in early April last year when everything was shutting down. also paid for for delivery... so that was probably an extra $100. ...plus sales tax.

This is why i bought Urea from the local feed store for $18 per bag! so much better for N. It does lack ANYTHING else. no micros, no iron, etc.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

A 50# bag of whatever the early season soil test tells me I need (this year it was a 25-0-5 from Lebanon ProScape for $33) and a 50# bag of urea (also at $33). $60-$70 on the year, or ~$8/K.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually buy 2-3 years worth of stuff as I normally have to drive an hour or so to get what I'm looking for. Last time I went I got 150 lbs of SOP and 100 lbs of Potassium Nitrate and I still have some of those left which should get me through the rest of the season. I think I paid around $150 fo all of that. I've also bought some Urea from Site One a year or two ago and paid about $50 for 100 lbs.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

robbybobby said:


> Talking strictly fert...not herbicides or fungus regimens. Curious what everyone's fert budget is for the year....i'm certain someone has that down to a science.
> 
> I have 20K of a mix bag of bermuda to take care off. I intend on maintaining the entire 20K reel low. Current supplier I run through, I can get various granular fert ratios for ~$26 / 50 lbs bag. I have to imagine water soluble or liquid fert is more economical but I don't know where to start there..
> 
> Based on my current application rates, I'd guesstimate I'm at $350 a year. Is that reasonable?


About $100 a year for me. I apply 12-12-12 on East, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day and around Halloween.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Before this year, I was spending approx $200.
This year, it'll be about $125.

I work with 4.8K sq ft.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Before this year, I was spending approx $200.
This year, it'll be about $125 due to changes in my program.

I work with 4.8K sq ft.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

About $400 to $500 per year. I have 120K sqft. I dont know of any turf stores around here so the only place for cheap fertilizer is the local ag store. Its still not very cheap but better than the big box stores.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

10$ this year experimenting in the backyard. No fert program in the front.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Granular: I try to stay around $4/1k for a fert that delivers .75# N.

Yard is 4k. So $16 per app. Maybe 5 apps. $80.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I try to get a pound down before summer than a pound down after. Whatever that equivilates too.

I also tend to reach for balances ferts its more bang for buck, or at least it used to be compared to milo.

For 8k thats about 100$/year i think


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This is such a subjective thing. If I would have seen this thread a year back and seen people spending only 100-200 a season, I might not have believed them.

I have bought great greens grade products (year end clearance) which I still have a few bags but now mainly use urea/AMS, SOP/MOP and make a custom mix.

The key I realized was even coverage and water it in well and immediately to prevent any volitalization.

For the micros, folair apps or 1 or 2 apps of a more holistic fertilizer.

This year for me 5lbs/M of N from urea costs $80, add $40 for K (3-4lbs/M) and a usually a few FEature apps. An app of an expensive fert ($50).


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only my first year for this yard. At 60k sq ft I don't have a budget so to speak. I just have to buy what I can afford & hope I do right by it.

I think it's a safe assumption I'll be hitting about $500 for the year.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I've never actually thought about my budget lol. 
I am digging Lesco at Lowes. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lesco-LESCO-Starter-Fertilizer-18-24-12/5001213031

Also has 007 with Dimension.

Kbg needs 3-4 lbs of N per year little more lil less based on variety.

I think next year I'll try to keep around 100$ as I have 8k and that lesco starter is around 50$.

I might do the fall blitz this year but really not sure if its required for established lawns. Ill be going into year 2. This means a bag of urea which is relatively cheap.

The Milo price increase is kind if BS. I understand why but, it's no longer super cost effective.

I havent done the price analysis but I feel like starter ferts are always better value. 
Unless you have a specific K product or are too high in Phos. Then I plan on always using a balanced fert for cost efficiency.

I guess I'm out of the milo game unless the price goes back down.

Also going to feed stores sometimes have better deals but with the increase of DIY lawncare I think that they are catching on. Or higher quaility product. I can get andersons around here for the same price as the flavor if the week fert big box has thats "all purpose".


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

1,400sf here, so I just buy it when I need it and store it in 5gal buckets.

I like to have Scotts Starter + Meso, 10-10-10, Urea and Chelated Iron on hand at all times. I've probably spend $100-$150 on fert this year and likely won't have to buy anymore until next year.


----------

